# Naked Picture



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiogennari/5175525775/


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Like a Dr. Seuss dog!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah LOL . I should Hav known , you'd be the first to tune in Donna. Shame on you. LOL


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, you got me too, Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

dbeech said:


> Okay, you got me too, Dave!


I knew I could catch you Deb. LOL


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I swear, I thought it was going to be a grooming pix!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

DonnaC said:


> I swear, I thought it was going to be a grooming pix!


:wink:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Boy Dave, you're on a roll tonight! I think the Forum police are on the way before it's too late!

Keeper's Mom


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ShirleyH said:


> Boy Dave, you're on a roll tonight! I think the Forum police are on the way before it's too late!
> 
> Keeper's Mom


Yeah Shirl, I thought I'd liven you women up a little.ound:


----------

